# Veet for men



## Domski (Apr 19, 2012)

Some of you may have seen this already but I feel I'm performing a public service by sharing the information contained in the reviews for this male grooming product:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK/ref=dp_db_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

I cannot be held responsible if your colleagues wonder why you're laughing so much 

Dom


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 19, 2012)

Owwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## TinaP (Apr 19, 2012)

I shouldn't have read this at work.  Now I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.  And my boss thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Domski (Apr 19, 2012)

You should maybe use a different term to 'nuts' in relation to this thread 

Dom


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 19, 2012)

Tina's boss thinks she's lost her marbles


----------



## Smitty (Apr 19, 2012)

****, that's funny.

Reminds me of high school when we'd put Nair in someone's jock.


----------



## taurean (Apr 19, 2012)

The most helpful review is hair raising(?) to say the least !


----------



## TinaP (Apr 19, 2012)

Domski said:


> You should maybe use a different term to 'nuts' in relation to this thread
> 
> Dom


I knew that was a poor choice of words.  But I can't resist feeding the straight lines and seeing if anyone will pounce on them.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 19, 2012)

Obviously I don't have access to hard data, but at 9,008 of 9,044 people finding that comment helpful, I gotta think that's one of the most helpful comments in the history of Amazon.  Also - on my computer the ol' "Customers who viewed..." box is showing "_Nad's_ For Men Hair Removal Cream" which appears to be aptly named.


----------



## HalfAce (May 3, 2012)

****, that's one of the funniest things I've read in as long as I can remember.


----------



## WLHagen (May 3, 2012)

OMG - that is the funniest thing I've read in a VERY long time!


----------



## Michael M (May 4, 2012)

It takes a bit to get a giggle out of me.....
but as Tina said.....I really should have read this at home !!!!
I'm still having belly cramps from laughing so hard !!


----------



## Comfy (May 4, 2012)

Those reviews are Genius.

I especially like the effort from mikethebign in writing a poem.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R2BB...e=UTF8&ASIN=B000KKNQBK&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## taurean (May 5, 2012)

Comfy said:


> Those reviews are Genius.
> 
> I especially like the effort from mikethebign in writing a poem.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R2BB...e=UTF8&ASIN=B000KKNQBK&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


That is some effort 

<table style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 2pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 2pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri,Arial; FONT-SIZE: 11pt" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <colgroup> <col style="WIDTH: 30px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> <col style="WIDTH: 297px"></colgroup> <tbody> <tr style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> <td> </td> <td>A</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">1</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff00">Those Reviews Are Genius,</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">2</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99cc00">And those who write 'em are  fantabulous</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">3</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff00">Even when the topic is "involved" and  serious</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">4</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99cc00">They make it absolutely funny and  hilarious!</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Excel  tables to the web >> *Excel Jeanie  HTML 4


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (May 31, 2012)




----------

